# Ice Chest ?



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I've been thinking about getting a Yeti cooler but are they worth the $ ?

I have bought all kinds of the cheepo's but they don't keep ice for over a few hours. I use mine in the back of my truck and in my boat will a Yeti do any better in direct sunlight ?


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Not familiar with the Yeti.

However, I do know those thick, 5 day coolers are better than the standard models.

A couple more tips:
1. use big blocks of ice (I make em out of milk jugs and stadium cups)
2. buy your ice ahead of time and put it in your freezer for a few hours (store bought stuff is often barely frozen)
3. load your cooler with as much frozen or ice-cold stuff as your can
4. keep your cooler in the shade as much as possible (a couple of thick blankets or old sleeping bag will help)
5. put a smaller cooler inside your larger cooler


----------



## Ryan Lee (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeti's work. I have the 64 qt.


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have real good luck with the Colman extreme marine coolers. Used to have Igloo but they seem to be junk now.
Duane


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I like the slide idea, but dang, what a price tag!


----------



## Ron Ferguson (Jul 20, 2010)

Worth every dime.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeti has been worth it for me. I like only "icing up" once for a long 3 day weekend. However, be careful if you keep one in the bed of your truck. They are a "status symbol" for thieves around here.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

$300+ for a cooler. I just can't see spending that kind of money on a cooler


----------



## bbmclain (May 23, 2011)

Jim Danis said:


> $300+ for a cooler. I just can't see spending that kind of money on a cooler


X2!!!!!! Me either.


----------



## PWK (Oct 29, 2003)

Love mine.........Worth every penny!!!!!!


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

Worth every dime. X2


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

There are few things I have bought that I have been happier with than my Yeti cooler. Buy one. You will not regret it.


----------



## Joseph Kendrick (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a 50qt yeti. You will not go wrong.


----------



## dlybeck (Aug 30, 2005)

I have two Yeti coolers, one smaller one for overnite trips and one large one for week hunts. They are expensive, but worth every dime. I use them a lot. Hardly ever have to re-ice.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

Very High and Very Heavy...but dem babies work.

BobbyB
cajun


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

bbmclain said:


> X2!!!!!! Me either.


X3......Me either!!!


----------



## PocketLab (Apr 23, 2010)

bobbyb said:


> Very High and Very Heavy...but dem babies work.
> 
> BobbyB
> cajun


Bobby is right, they are expensive. Biggest tip is to cool them before you pack them. We were out of power for a week after Gustav, I had the coldest beer in town, only 2 sack of ice....


----------



## meckardt (Jun 24, 2010)

What size do y'all think is the best the 45, 50, 65 or 75. Not much difference in price once you get past the 45. Not talking about quatering deer or other game. Something to take along with you on wkend trips, concerts, dove hunts, river, lake and cookouts etc....basically. Just wondering if some of you went smaller and wished now you'd have gotten one a size up. Also though something you don't need 2 people to carry and or drop a nut trying to move it.


Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Ran across this article that compared Engel, Coleman Xtreme & Yeti coolers

http://www.engel-usa.com/PS0908_BigCoolers_reprint0808_WEB.pdf


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

TN_LAB said:


> Ran across this article that compared Engel, Coleman Xtreme & Yeti coolers
> 
> http://www.engel-usa.com/PS0908_BigCoolers_reprint0808_WEB.pdf


Yep, that's why I have the Coleman.


----------



## T Farmer (Aug 27, 2008)

]What size do y'all think is the best the 45, 50, 65 or 75. Not much difference in price once you get past the 45. Not talking about quatering deer or other game. Something to take along with you on wkend trips, concerts, dove hunts, river, lake and cookouts etc....basically. Just wondering if some of you went smaller and wished now you'd have gotten one a size up. Also though something you don't need 2 people to carry and or drop a nut trying to move it



It depends on what you use it for. If you drink beer and want some food in the rack above the ice, you need a deep cooler. 50qt or 105. The more ice the better.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

I got the 45 qt because it will fit in one of the holes on my dogbox while I am at the hotel at night. Seems adequate for a weekend field trial, and out of sight of thieves.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

meckardt said:


> What size do y'all think is the best the 45, 50, 65 or 75.


I have the 65 and think it is probably the right size for keeping a FTs worth of drinks and beer and some food cool--if not just a tad too large. I have been toying with getting the next size down to free up just a little more room in the dog truck, but they are spendy.

A 65 full of stuff and ice can be carried by one man, but best to have a friend help.


----------



## Gary Glenn (Jan 21, 2011)

I love my Yeti coolers. I have the 65 qt, and the 45 qt. If I had to choose one, I would go with the 65. My wife pretty much confiscated the 45. She does our grocery shopping at several different stores, and it keeps the cold stuff cold while she makes the rounds. Plus it is much lighter for her to handle.


----------

